# What Are The Basic Tenants of Modern Arnis?



## Guro Harold (Mar 14, 2010)

From your training in Modern Arnis, it's reference material, or if you had personal training experiences with the late GM Remy A. Presas, what would you say would be the basic tenants of Modern Arnis?

In other words, what would be the "DAO of Modern Arnis"?


----------



## Morgan (Mar 14, 2010)

Guro Harold said:


> From your training in Modern Arnis, it's reference material, or if you had personal training experiences with the late GM Remy A. Presas, what would you say would be the basic tenants of Modern Arnis?
> 
> In other words, what would be the "DAO of Modern Arnis"?


 
Wowsers, Guro Harold, that is a great question!  I really am interested
in what others have to say so I'll just kick in a starter entry, then wait
for more from others.

I would see "basic tenants" as: 

1. 12 Stick Strikes, accompanying blocks, counter-strikes and disarms
2. Empty Hand Translations of ALL of the above
3. Redonda and Sinawali (single, double and reverse)
4. Anyo - Empty Hand and Stick
5. Joint-locks, Throws and Take-downs
6. Knife Defenses and Counters

Morgan


----------



## stickarts (Mar 14, 2010)

Guro Harold said:


> From your training in Modern Arnis, it's reference material, or if you had personal training experiences with the late GM Remy A. Presas, what would you say would be the basic tenants of Modern Arnis?
> 
> In other words, what would be the "DAO of Modern Arnis"?


 
Just to clarify, are you asking about philosophy of it as opposed to techniques?


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 14, 2010)

stickarts said:


> Just to clarify, are you asking about philosophy of it as opposed to techniques?


Actually both!  Philosophy should ultimately influence the techniques.

Thanks!


----------



## DragonMind (Mar 15, 2010)

Flow - the ability to transition smoothly from one technique to another regardless of where you are

Counter the Counter - a clear understanding of strategy, tactics, structure, alignment and technique that allow you to not only deal with the present situation but to have anticipated and covered your opponent's response


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 15, 2010)

DragonMind said:


> Flow - the ability to transition smoothly from one technique to another regardless of where you are
> 
> Counter the Counter - a clear understanding of strategy, tactics, structure, alignment and technique that allow you to not only deal with the present situation but to have anticipated and covered your opponent's response



I would have to agree with Barry here!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 15, 2010)

Harold,

Vas ist das 'DAO'?  No comprendo.

Basic tenents?  Hard to say as RP never really laid down a hard and fast technical or philosophical structure.  That being said, my 15 cents worth:
Tehcnically - the basic 12 strikes, capturing the cane (which leads both into disarming techniques and tapi-tapi), block-check-counter techniques both basic and advanced, empty hand translations of stick actions, takedowns & joint locks.

On the overview, the Flow and counter the counter are what he stressed to me.  A third point is when you have the Flow and can counter the counter, then "no matter where you are, you are _there_ already."  That is what I feel is the end game in Modern Arnis.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## stickarts (Mar 17, 2010)

I had many discussions with GM Presas and I learned many life lessons however he never mentioned a specific philosophy regarding Modern Arnis. However, he did lay down rules or principles in his " pink " book. Character, sincerity, discipline, self control, etiquette, and student loyalty.


----------

